# Mad River Glen, Saturday, April 4, 2015 - Amazing day



## billski (Apr 5, 2015)

Lotta bit of everything.

Gotta love the single first runs of the day.







Dumpin'










Reasonable prices





Woods were almost entirely skiable, mostly untracked.





Woods


----------



## billski (Apr 5, 2015)

Rabbit Hole





After lunch, the sun came out





Trails are so much more fun, interesting, varied and full of surprises at every turn than those found in Dover.  Nothing worse than looking straight down from the top to see the lodge below.


----------



## billski (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## gladerider (Apr 5, 2015)

thanks for the pix. looks far better than i thought it would be.


----------



## billski (Apr 5, 2015)

gladerider said:


> thanks for the pix. looks far better than i thought it would be.



Moguls are crusty, but 4-5" yesterday of newfallen, plus a similar amount last night did the trick.  There is about 1" of punchable, non-dense crust from the Friday warm-up.  Full coverage all around.

Trails of the day
* Lower Antelope - for its beauty, pristine snow and challenge without peril.
* Snail - The most perfect snow this season.  Buttery pp.  Last run of the day with great tunes.  Too wiped out for anything else.


----------



## billski (Apr 5, 2015)

I remember shots like this all through the torrid summer ahead.





You recognize this photo if you've been there.





Mud season has officially arrived.  Sniff, sniff.


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 5, 2015)

Ah, the open trough urinal, always fun to watch the pee shy head for the stalls. A few years ago someone had taken a few of the iconic Ski It If You Can bumper stickers, and with a little snip and paste, produced a sticker that read Mad River Glen, Pee It If You Can. It was right above the Shallow Water sign. Management, either decided it was a little over the top, or someone wanted it for a souvenir.


----------



## billski (Apr 5, 2015)

I always enjoy talking with the old timers.   Yesterday's first conversation started out with a fellow, well into his 70's showing me his latest war wound - a ripped parka from hitting something sharp in the woods.  He was pretty proud of it!

While I was resting beneath a rather steep, skied off jump, this fellow come zipping over the top, and lands square next to me.  "That'll leave a mark" he said, and then moved on..


----------



## billski (Apr 5, 2015)

If you want to get a pretty good introduction to the place, go to this book and read the section entitled "The Mad River Cult"  God, I love that place!

p.s., Since this was written, Betsy's sold MRG to a coop, the barn, lives in Florida golfing and the Barn is now entirely remodeled by some new kids, gotten a new sort of clientele.  MRG has a groomer and snowmaking on the "Birdland" side and the cash register has been updated.  But the vibe is the same.  

One thing worth mentioning is that the place is staffed by locals and shareholders.  No work visa can be found in Waitsfield.  For the people, by the people.

One sad note though.  there is now a real traffic light at the intersection with German Flats Road. Entirely unnecessary.   :flame:What do they think, the Hyde Away traffic will inundate the road after last call?  Blasphemy!


----------



## billski (Apr 5, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Ah,


  Shussh Scruffy!  It's a secret.  We don't want the girls to know!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice TR billski....still nice snow with elevation!


----------



## billski (Apr 5, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Management, either decided it was a little over the top, or someone wanted it for a souvenir.


  The whole area needed a good painting, so everything came down.  If I recall right, the no jumping sign was missing last year.  I shed a tear.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 5, 2015)

billski said:


> One sad note though.  there is now a real traffic light at the intersection with German Flats Road. Entirely unnecessary.   :flame:What do they think, the Hyde Away traffic will inundate the road after last call?  Blasphemy!



Traffic light ? There still isn't one at Rte 17 and German Flats Rd.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 6, 2015)

I thought sat was one of the worst days of the season I went home after two runs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 6, 2015)

I skied at Sugarbush - both Mt Ellen and Lincoln Peak on Saturday.  It rained then switched to snow in the early morning and everything froze up and conditions were very challenging even with the snow that fell during the day. I can't imagine how it could have been much better at MRG.


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 25, 2015)

billski said:


> One sad note though.  there is now a real traffic light at the intersection with German Flats Road. Entirely unnecessary.   :flame:What do they think, the Hyde Away traffic will inundate the road after last call?  Blasphemy!



I'm pleased to report that there is still no traffic light at Rte 17 and German Flats Road.


----------



## billski (Aug 25, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> I'm pleased to report that there is still no traffic light at Rte 17 and German Flats Road.


Must be a slow news day  
I think WWF needs a trip to Argentina about right now.  With his skis!


----------

